# Boeing B-29 Superfortress nose art



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

THE UNINVITED






SALOME





A-BROAD WITH ELEVEN YANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2014)

If I can jump in and post a couple of others?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes , very welcome indeed !. But perhaps with naming the airplane could be helpful as reference to future searches. 
Notice the "no smoking within 100 ft" sign at Command Decision. Doesn't seem standard.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 27, 2014)

I have seen this on a few pictures. I assume it is a later 21st century addition safety feature for fueling.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2014)

Korea for command decision
The 19th Bomb Group in Korea


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)




----------

